# Job Offer



## Brian Kemp (May 10, 2013)

Hi Folks,

After a long time in waiting I have had a couple of job offers from employers in Canada.

I would just like to get some feed back from others living and working in the Alberta and Saskatchewan areas.

I am a heavy equipment engineer working on large scale construction and mining equipment.
I have been offered one position in Alberta with a well known equipment dealer the other is with another well known agricultural equipment dealer in Saskatchewan.

Both are similar roles however apart from the locations. The Alberta job pays more however the cost of living there balances this out with the position in Saskatchewan.

Which one one you choose I like to hear of experiences or from anyone living in these areas.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd go for Alberta... Fort MacMurray (where I'd imagine your employer is located) is close enough to Edmonton and Calgary to help beat any cabin fever that you might be feeling. 

Saskatchewan is flat... very very flat... cows and wheat for 00's of km in any direction. Regina and 'toon Town (Saskatoon) are ok but Edmonton and Calgary have more to offer.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'd go for Alberta... Fort MacMurray (where I'd imagine your employer is located) is close enough to Edmonton and Calgary to help beat any cabin fever that you might be feeling.
> 
> Saskatchewan is flat... very very flat... cows and wheat for 00's of km in any direction. Regina and 'toon Town (Saskatoon) are ok but Edmonton and Calgary have more to offer.


I concur

I was born in Saskatchewan and lived there for 40 years. I moved to Alberta when I was 40 for more opportunities (jobs/money and lifestyle).

Growing up in Saskatchewan... yes it is very, very flat. An ongoing joke in Saskatchewan is... "your dog runs away from home... and 3 days later you could still see him running away in the far distance". That's how flat it is.

Regina and Saskatoon both have a population over 100,000 people. In contrast, Edmonton and Calgary each have over 1 million people. And... Alberta has the Rocky Mountains. So there is summer and winter stuff to do here in Alberta if you like that sort of stuff.


----------

